# seats for the booth?



## jrguard (May 24, 2013)

hello world of CB. i just got hired at a small little theatre in town. as we ran our first show last night they didnt have any seats for the booth.. so if anyone out there has any ideas of where we can get some good booth seats for our techs please help me out. dont have much to spend but after standing for about 9 hours during the tech and the show im sure they will understsand the need for seats.


----------



## TheaterEd (May 24, 2013)

Walmart can get you a pretty decent office chair for about $50.


----------



## JLNorthGA (May 24, 2013)

Amazon is your friend in this regard - if you can't find anything at the local office supply places. How high is your counter? Do you need tall seats or not?

I got a decent drafting stool from Amazon Amazon.com: Lorell Adjustable Multi-Task Stool, 24 by 24 by 40-1/2 by 50-1/2-Inch, Blue: Home & Kitchen

It goes up nice and high.


----------



## soundlight (May 25, 2013)

I regularly see very nice office chairs at thrift shops for not much, and Craigslist has droves of them. Just picked up a really nice relatively tall one that just had a couple of faded spots for $8. Fully adjustable angle, back height, chair height, metal construction and padded armrests. PTA thrift store.


----------



## JohnD (May 25, 2013)

Another great resource to keep an eye on, In many states, schools and universities aren't allowed to give away or trade no longer needed items, they must be sold at auction. At Osu in Stillwater, OK, they have an auction about 4 times a year. Lots of stuff at usually very good prices. Usually lots of desk chairs and frequently drafting tables and drafting stools. They also frequently change out dorm lounge furniture before it starts to look shabby, very sturdy stuff.


----------



## crgranner (Jul 29, 2013)

Amazon or Craigslist. Comfy office chairs for cheap!


----------

